# أشياء صغيرة تؤدي إلى أمور كبيرة



## عبدالله الرشدان (11 مارس 2009)

هناك أشياء صغيرة تؤدي إلى نتائج كبيرة. قد تكون النتائج إيجابية أو سلبية. فمثلا شرب سيجارة دخان واحدة قد يؤدي إلى شرب الدخان لسنوات عديدة وما يتبع ذلك من أمراض، وابتسامك في وجه من يحدثك قد يؤدي بك إلى حب الناس. هذا الأمر يحدث في الحياة وفي العمل. هناك أشياء بسيطة قد يفعلها الموظف أو المدير فتحدث تأثيرات كبيرة.

من المهم أن ننتبه إلى هذه الأشياء التي تُحدِث تأثيرا سلبيا كبيرا لنتجنبها وأن ننتبه إلى تلك التي تحدث تأثيرا إيجابيا كبيرا لنفعلها. كلنا نجد صعوبة في تطوير عملنا ولكن هناك أشياء بسيطة لا تحتاج إلى جهد كبير أو تمويل ضخم ويمكن أن تساعدنا كثيرا. لماذا نهمل هذه الأشياء الصغيرة؟ ابدأ بالبحث عنها وتطبيقها ثم ابحث عن ما هو أصعب. وعلى جانب آخر فإن معظم المشاكل تكون بسبب أمور بسيطة فلو أزلنا هذه الأسباب لمنعنا مشاكل كبيرة.



أمثلة:

حفظ البيانات بشكل منظم سواء في ملفات حقيقية أو إلكترونية: عمل بسيط ولكن نتيجته هي استرجاع معلومات ثمينة عند الحاجة إليها وهو ما قد يوفر الكثير من الوقت والمال

كتابة التاريخ على أي تقرير أو مذكرة: عدم كتابة التاريخ يجعلنا لا نعرف متى كُتب التقرير. هل هذه الحقائق حديثة أم قديمة؟

كتابة ملخص في بداية التقارير الطويلة: كتابة الملخص لا تستغرق وقتا يذكر ولكن ذلك يوفر الكثير من الوقت للقراء

استخدام صور لتوضيح الحقائق في التقارير أو العروض التقديمية: الصورة الواحدة قد تغني عن عشرات الكلمات

تناول الحلوى مع المرؤوسين احتفالا بتحقيق بعض النتائج الإيجابية: شيء بسيط له تأثير عميق

تدوين بيانات العمل بخط واضح: الكثير من الأرقام التي تدون يدويا تُكتب بخط غير واضح وهو ما قد يتسبب في الخطأ في قراءتها

مراجعة التقرير أو المذكرة أو الرسالة الإلكترونية قبل إرسالها: المراجعة قد تستغرق ثوان أو دقائق ولكنها تغني عن الكثير من الحرج عند اكتشاف أخطاء في الرسالة أو التقرير بعد إصدارهما

الإعداد قبل الحدث: الاستعداد للمقابلة الشخصية للتوظيف، الإعداد للاجتماع، الإعداد للسفر….كل هذا يساعد كثيرا في نجاح العمل ويغني عن الكثير من المشاكل

التواجد في موقع العمل نفسه لمعرفة حقيقة المشاكل: مجرد زيارة موقع العمل سواء كان مصنعا أو مطعما أو عيادة يعني الوقوف على حقيقة الأمور بدلا من تصور أمور لا تحدث في أرض الواقع

اختيار ألوان مناسبة في العروض التقديمية: شيء بديهي ولكنه مهم جدا وإلا فإن الحاضرين لن يستطيعوا قراءة ما كتبته

الاستماع للعملاء: بذل بعض الوقت والمجهود للاستماع للعملاء ومقترحاتهم ومشاكلهم يتيح لك مصدرا هائلا لتحسين منتجك أو خدمتك

الاستماع لمشاكل المرؤوسين: مجرد الاستماع للمرؤوسين يشعرهم بالسعادة ثم بعد ذلك محاولة مساعدتهم تجعلهم متحفزين للعمل

تهنئة المرؤوسين والزملاء في المناسبات: مجهود لا يذكر له نتائج خيالية

وضع لوحات إرشادية في المصانع: شيء غير مكلف يساعد على تقليل الأخطاء وتقليل الحوادث

الاستشارة: الاستشارة تجعلك تستفيد من فكر وخبرات الآخرين. استشارة الأصدقاء والزملاء والمرؤوسين والرؤساء تكون مجانية ومتاحة ولكنها تمنعنا من الوقوع في كثير من الأخطاء

النصيحة: نصيحتك للآخرين لا تمثل عبئا كبيرا عليك ولكنها تفيدهم كثيرا إذا بذلت لهم نصائح مفيدة

وضع سبورة في غرفة الاجتماعات: وجود السبورة يساعد على الحوار والنقاش

استخدام شبكات المعلومات الداخلية لإتاحة المعلومات للموظفين: العديد من الشركات لديها شبكات معلومات داخلية والتي يمكن استغلالها لإتاحة الكثير من المعلومات للعاملين لتيسير عملهم وتسريعه. ولكنك تفاجأ بأن هناك معلومات أساسية غير متاحة

تدريب الموظف على أي عمل لا يعرف كيف يؤديه: التدريب على العمل الجديد قد يستغرق دقائق أو ساعات أو أيام حسب طبيعة العمل ولكنه يجعل العامل يبدأ في العمل بكفاءة ويصل بسرعة لمستوى الجودة والسرعة المنشودين

التأكد من عمل الأجهزة المساعدة قبل الاجتماع أو المحاضرة مثل أجهزة الحاسوب وعارض البيانات: شيء لا يستغرق دقائق قبل الاجتماع ولكنه يمنع من فشل الاجتماع

وضع سلة للمهملات في مكان العمل: وجود سلة للمهملات يجعل المكان نظيفا

توفير الأدوات البسيطة اللازمة للعمل مثل المفاتيح اليدوية للميكانيكي وأدوات النظافة للمشغل وأجهزة القياس للكهربائي

متابعة نظافة وترتيب مكان العمل: مجرد مرورك في مكان العمل وإصرارك على نظافة وتنظيم مكان العمل يجعل العاملون يلتزمون بذلك

تحديد اجتماع دوري للاستماع للموظفين: مجرد تحديد موعد ثابت يعني أن هناك وقتا مخصصا لذلك وبالتالي فلن تنشغل عن هذا الاجتماع ولن تنساه

التعامل مع الزملاء كما نتعامل مع العملاء: فمثلا عند تصميم نظام للمعلومات للاستخدام داخل المؤسسة فلابد من استشارة المستخدمين بشكل مستمر لكي نصل إلى ما يخدم العمل حقيقة وما يسهل استخدامه

الصدق وإشاعة الصدق: الصدق أيسر من الكذب فهو لا يجعلك تبذل مجهودا لتكذب ولا يجعلك مضطرا لتذكر ما قلته كذبا منذ عدة أشهر لكي تردده مرة أخرى. ومع بساطته فالصدق في العمل يبني الثقة بين الجميع ويجعل الحقائق مسجلة ويساعدنا على الوصول إلى الأسباب الحقيقية للمشاكل

كتابة المهام التي ينبغي أداؤها: هذه الكتابة تساعدك على عدم نسيان المهام المطلوبة

توفير المعلومات اللازمة للعمل: مجرد وضع الكتالوجات وأنظمة العمل وأي معلومات مرتبطة بالعمل يؤدي إلى أن يبدأ العاملون في استخدمها والبحث عن الحلول الصحيحة بدلا من الاعتماد على التجربة والخطأ

الابتسامة عند التعامل مع العميل: من الصعب أن تجد من يقول لقد تعبت لأنني ابتسمت كثيرا ولكن مجرد استقبالك للعميل بابتسامة وبوجه باش يعني أنك ترحب به

توفير لعب أطفال في أماكن الخدمة التي قد يرتادها الأبوان بصحبة الأطفال مثل عيادات الطبيب والأسواق التجارية: شيء غير مكلف إلا أنه يغني عن الكثير من صراخ الأطفال ويجعلهم يتلهون ريثما تنتهي الخدمة

تأكد مشرف ومهندس الصيانة من دقة أسلوب لاتزييت والتشحيم: شيء ربما يستنكف أن يفعله مشرف الصيانة لبساطته ولكنه يمنع العديد من مشاكل المعدات. ومن نظائر ذلك تأكد المشغل من تربيط المسامير وعدم وجود أي شيء غير طبيعي بالمعدات

إعداد خطة عمل سنوية وشهرية: إعداد خطة عمل يجعلنا نبحث عن الطرق المثلى لاستغلال الموارد

شكرك للآخرين: قول “شكرا” لن يرهق لسانك ولكنه سيعني شيئا كبيرا للآخرين. قل “شكرا” لزميلك الذي ساعدك، لرئيسك، لمرؤوسك، للمورد الذي التزم بما عليه، للعميل الذي زار سوقك التجاري

تحديد أهداف: مجرد تحديد هدف للإنتاجية أو الجودة يحفز العاملين. كذلك تحديد هدف للموظف مثل تعلم موضوع جديد أو إلقاء محاضرة على الزملاء لشرح تكنولوجيا جديدة فإن هذا يجعله متحفزا للقيام بذلك وسعيدا لتطويره لنفسه

تخصيص مكان على المكتب للوارد وجزء للخارج: عملية تنظيمية بسيطة جدا ولكنها تجعل الأوراق منظمة جدا

التخلص من الأوراق التي لا داعي للاحتفاظ بها: أمر لا يحتاج مجهود ولكنه يجعل المكان منظما ويساعدك على التركيز فيما تعمل

*منقول من موقع الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية*​


----------



## إلى فلسطين (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم معلومات مفيدة


----------



## م.عزوز (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة النصايح ,,,


ونفع الله بك ,,,


----------



## نور وزمزم (9 يونيو 2009)

شئ جميل جدا وامثلة جميلة 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## فشفوشة (3 أغسطس 2009)

والله اشياء بسيطة لكن تاثيرها سحري وعلى المدى الطويل بورك فيك يا اخ


----------

